# Forum sotfware.......



## sausageboy (Jan 15, 2012)

Any chance this place will be upgraded to real forum software like phpBB or vbulletin?

WAY too many bugs, errors, quirks and glitches on here!


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 16, 2012)

This forum previously ran Vbulletin but long ago outgrew it.  What are you finding wrong and have you PM'ed a Moderator about the issue?


----------



## sprky (Jan 16, 2012)

I use to have no problem here. But lately every once in awhile like every 3rd post or so I will not get the tool bar at the top of the reply window. I have to keep refreshing page till it shows up. I tried clearing cash/history and that didn't help. My goggle chrome is updated as well. It's no biggie, as I can refresh a couple times and get it. Just something I have observed.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 16, 2012)

I used to have the same problems as sprky.... Not in months now.... The forum runs very good for me using IE... Dave


----------



## bigfish98 (Jan 16, 2012)

Is there anyway to post multiple pics at once.  I am click happy and I hate having to post each pic one at a time to my threads.

Bigfish


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2012)

My only real issue is...During a long post if you accidently change pages you lose all your work...It would be nice if there was a draft auto save, while you are posting...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Jan 16, 2012)

I open the thread in a new window..... click on "insert image"... load a pic and click insert image again, and again etc...  click return twice after each image is loaded to have a space between them for notes.... If I need another page open I open another tab..... that way you don't lose stuff you are trying to enter in the post etc.... 

UNLESS I accidentally close the tab I'm posting to....... I have tried repeatedly not to do that... frustrating at best....  When all the images are loaded, I type the needed tutorial to explain the pics....

As far as loading "multiple images" with one click, I tried that.... don't work for me....  I'm not literate when it comes to these things.... I'm getting smarter but I'm still an idiot...   Dave


----------



## alblancher (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the same problem as Sparky when I am the very slow Hughes Net connection.  When I am on my cable modem no problems at all.   I just bought a new laptop with Windows 7 and the only problems I have are like JJs when I hit the touch pad in the wrong place and back out of the page.

Jimmy, when you are going to type a long response it is a lot easier to do it in Word then copy over to the forum. You can insert your pics as needed.  I haven't tried putting the Qview in Word and copying the entire document yet but if that works it would be a great way to make those lengthy posts.  Plus Word has a grammar checker I believe, something I dearly need!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2012)

LOL...You sound like my Wife and Kids!...I spent a lot of time loading the Throwdown post...I got to the last pic and accidently Dumped out to a previous page!...The CUSSING was heard for Miles!...When I calmed down they all started talking about using Word...I need to stop being a Stubborn Mule! They are ready for this... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## garyinmd (Jan 16, 2012)

alblancher said:


> I have the same problem as Sparky when I am the very slow Hughes Net connection.  When I am on my cable modem no problems at all.   I just bought a new laptop with Windows 7 and the only problems I have are like JJs when I hit the touch pad in the wrong place and back out of the page.
> 
> Jimmy, when you are going to type a long response it is a lot easier to do it in Word then copy over to the forum. You can insert your pics as needed.  I haven't tried putting the Qview in Word and copying the entire document yet but if that works it would be a great way to make those lengthy posts.  Plus Word has a grammar checker I believe, something I dearly need!


I haven't tried putting the Qview in Word and copying the entire document yet but if that works it would be a great way to make those lengthy posts I tried this a couple of times and it does not work, the pictures do not copy over.

Gary


----------



## bigfish98 (Jan 16, 2012)

SO can we start a petition to get a multiple pictures button?


----------



## alblancher (Jan 16, 2012)

HeHe,  not sure what a petition could do.  I'll bet Brian, Jeff and Jerry are reading this thread and if it can be done I am sure they are looking into it. 

I prefer loading pics one at a time, that way I can describe or identify each pic in the qview.


----------



## reloadmike78 (Jan 16, 2012)

Multiple pics or the ability to use outside links (ie photobucket/picassa/image shack) would be FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 16, 2012)

alblancher said:


> I have the same problem as Sparky when I am the very slow Hughes Net connection.  When I am on my cable modem no problems at all.   I just bought a new laptop with Windows 7 and the only problems I have are like JJs when I hit the touch pad in the wrong place and back out of the page.
> 
> Jimmy, when you are going to type a long response it is a lot easier to do it in Word then copy over to the forum. You can insert your pics as needed.  I haven't tried putting the Qview in Word and copying the entire document yet but if that works it would be a great way to make those lengthy posts.  Plus Word has a grammar checker I believe, something I dearly need!


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 17, 2012)

I've had many of the above mentioned problems, and more.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 17, 2012)

reloadmike78 said:


> Multiple pics or the ability to use outside links (ie photobucket/picassa/image shack) would be FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!



We already have the ability. You can use HTML links or IMG tags and they work. I use them all the time


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 17, 2012)

I just had a problem in another thread when I tried to post.

I got this error:

"Cannot connect to the server at this time.

Pease try again."

I had to copy my post and reload the thread to get it to submit.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 17, 2012)

SausageBoy said:


> I just had a problem in another thread when I tried to post.
> I got this error:
> 
> "Cannot connect to the server at this time.
> ...



If you just had this a few minutes ago it was because of a update pushing out to the site. Since you were already on the page and hit post you got that error.


----------



## smokey charlie (Jan 17, 2012)

i use firefox on all my machines i havent had any issues posting pics or any errors coming up............. just saying


----------



## reloadmike78 (Jan 17, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> We already have the ability. You can use HTML links or IMG tags and they work. I use them all the time




I guess what I mean is that you cannot copy and paste directly in the text box.  At least I can't.  I just tried with 4 different links and none of them worked.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 17, 2012)

reloadmike78 said:


> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> > We already have the ability. You can use HTML links or IMG tags and they work. I use them all the time
> ...



Mike 

Try it again. You can do it but your default page editor needed changing. I changed it on the server so it should work now. I copy the HTML and IMG links all the time. Try it again. You will have to submit or hit preview to see them.


----------



## reloadmike78 (Jan 17, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> Mike
> Try it again. You can do it but your default page editor needed changing. I changed it on the server so it should work now. I copy the HTML and IMG links all the time. Try it again. You will have to submit or hit preview to see them.



Ah ha!  Makes complete sense now!

My Chili Team:

Government Issue


----------



## smokey charlie (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116451/forum-sotfware#post_756472


Because of your browser security settings, the editor is not able to access your clipboard data directly. You are required to paste it again in this window.

Please paste inside the following box using the keyboard (*Ctrl/Cmd+V*) and hit OK

this is what i get when i copy and paste  i dont know if this helps


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 17, 2012)

Try again Charlie


----------



## smokey charlie (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116451/forum-sotfware#post_756472


----------



## smokey charlie (Jan 18, 2012)

sweet its working


----------

